# Dolmar 6100 vs Echo 620p



## M&Rtree (Jan 30, 2015)

Anybody run the two through the same log yet? Im curious on how the two stack up. About the same price here also.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 30, 2015)

Sounds like a pest or colara question to me?


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 30, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Sounds like a pest or colara question to me?


Not a fan?


----------



## rburg (Jan 30, 2015)

I have seen video of a 6100 vs a 562, and a cs 600 vs a 560. So far I have yet to see a cs 620 in action. The 6100 and the 600 were close in performance to the 2 Huskies.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 30, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Sounds like a pestilence or cholera question to me?



Fixed.


----------



## M&Rtree (Jan 30, 2015)

Same price and rated power. Im kind of wondering why more people haven't asked the question myself.


----------



## nnero (Jan 30, 2015)

I cant say enough good things about the 6100.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 30, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Same price and rated power. Im kind of wondering why more people haven't asked the question myself.



Compared to the 560xp, there is less power and quite a bit more weight though, specially with the Echo.


----------



## BugaBoots (Jan 30, 2015)

Im curious as to how the two would stack against each other.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 30, 2015)

BugaBoots said:


> Im curious as to how the two would stack against each other.


I'm quite sure the Dolmar would win that one, but not 100% sure.


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 31, 2015)

$100 difference in price between them. I think the 6100 would win on power, a/v, and air filtration. 620p wins on amenities...mag clutch cover and and and and?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> $100 difference in price between them. I think the 6100 would win on power, a/v, and air filtration. 620p wins on amenities...mag clutch cover and and and and?




Any decent 50 or 60cc saw should have a mag clutch cover, and I wasn't aware that any of them didn't - just another minus in the protocol, along with excessive weight, low power, etc....


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 31, 2015)

6100 is a plastic cover.

590 is plastic
600p is plastic IIRC
620p mag


----------



## Four Paws (Jan 31, 2015)

620 has the outside spike as well. I read on the interweb that people are upset the 6100 doesn't have an outer spike, or provision for one, on the plastic clutch cover.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> 6100 is a plastic cover.
> 
> 590 is plastic
> 600p is plastic IIRC
> 620p mag



Well, I wouldn't want any of them anyway, top notch 60cc saws all are Husky and Jonsered - but each to their own....


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't mind the plastic cover as much as the lack of Outside spike


----------



## Four Paws (Jan 31, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> I don't mind the plastic cover as much as the lack of Outside spike



I am sure it has been discussed at some point, but will the 5105 spikes fit up to the 6100? I know they are smaller, but is the bolt pattern/stud spacing the same?


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 31, 2015)

I think I tried it and the outside spike fits but then that leaves you making the inside fit. I'm going to have to double check that in the morning when I get to the shop


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> I think I tried it and the outside spike fits but then that leaves you making the inside fit. I'm going to have to double check that in the morning when I get to the shop



I don't really understand why anyone cares what fits those Dolmars at all, as they obviously aren't top notch saws?


----------



## Four Paws (Jan 31, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I don't really understand why anyone cares what fits those Dolmars at all, as they obviously aren't top notch saws?



Come on now...

The 562 has had 3 different carburetors to address performance issues. It leaks fines like crazy through the filtration system. Surely not problems a 'Top Notch' saw would have. 562 is expensive at $700+ when the Dolmar is $150 cheaper to own and runs basically as strong, as smooth or smoother.

We all appreciate your brand loyalty, but can see clearly that the Dolmar may be the best value in the 60cc class.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> Come on now...
> 
> The 562 has had 3 different carburetors to address performance issues. It leaks fines like crazy through the filtration system. Surely not problems a 'Top Notch' saw would have. 562 is expensive at $700+ when the Dolmar is $150 cheaper to own and runs basically as strong, as smooth or smoother.
> 
> We all appreciate your brand loyalty, but can see clearly that the Dolmar may be the best value in the 60cc class.




I have no brand loyalty, and just report things as I see them - and neither Stihl, Dolmar or any other brand mentioned here really are comparable to the Orange and Red Husky saws. *It is what it is, and there are no way around it!*


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 31, 2015)

Well the Dolmar, Stihl and Echo 60cc saws will start, accelerate and filter dust. I can't say the same about the Husqvarna 562, which sure seems to be a real POS at this point. IMHO give me a 359/357. Sorry but the 562 has been around a long time now, and still has issues.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> Come on now...
> 
> The 562 has had 3 different carburetors to address performance issues. It leaks fines like crazy through the filtration system. Surely not problems a 'Top Notch' saw would have. 562 is expensive at $700+ when the Dolmar is $150 cheaper to own and runs basically as strong, as smooth or smoother.
> 
> We all appreciate your brand loyalty, but can see clearly that the Dolmar may be the best value in the 60cc class.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well the Dolmar, Sihl and Echo 60cc saws will start, accelerate and filter dust. I can't say the same about the Husqvarna 562, which sure seems to be a real POS at this point. IMHO give me a 359/357.



I don't know about the 562xp, but there are no problems here with the yellowish nylon mesh filters of the 560xpg.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 31, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I don't know about the 562xp, but there are no problems here with the yellowish nylon mesh filters of the 560xpg.



My friend I wouldn't expect there to be any issues with that filter in Scandinavia. However I don't currently live in Scandinavia, along with the vast majority of people who buy chainsaws.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 31, 2015)

ive had a ported 562xpw and 2 ported 359xps with modded carbs. Id rather have a 262xp than any of them if it's Husq.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> My friend I wouldn't expect there to be any issues with that filter in Scandinavia. Howwever I don't currently live in Scandinavia, along with the vast majority of people who buy chainsaws.



You are in the wrong part of the US then - it is bound to happen now and then,


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Jan 31, 2015)

I had the chance to try both of them, and my choice is still the Dolmar. But they're really close in power. The Dolly is a bit lighter with a bar mounted i think, it use the K095 mount I think. 

Both saws looks really bulky when you compare them to a 560 or a 562, but the 6100 is probably a bit more compact than the Echo.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> I had the chance to try both of them, and my choice is still the Dolmar. But they're really close in power. The Dolly is a bit lighter with a bar mounted i think, it use the K095 mount I think.
> 
> Both saws looks really bulky when you compare them to a 560 or a 562, but the 6100 is probably a bit more compact than the Echo.



I highly doubt the 6100 is anywhere as compact as the 560 xp though, or as strong?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 31, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> You are in the wrong part of the US then - it is bound to happen now and then,



Well we get around 44.2" of rain a year, so it's not exactly dry around here.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well we get around 44.2" of rain a year, so it's not exactly dry around here.



Likely not - but my preferance goes to the Husky, actually any of them, made at the same time....


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Jan 31, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I highly doubt the 6100 is anywhere as compact as the 560 xp though, or as strong?



No, of course it's not, the design of these saws is too different, the 560 is in another world. But the dolly looks more compact than the Echo.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> No, of course it's not, the design of these saws is too different, the 560 is in another world. But the dolly looks more compact than the Echo.




I assume it is - but who'd care about the Echo anyway? 

The brand simply isn't an option!


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> No, of course it's not, the design of these saws is too different, the 560 is in another world. But the dolly looks more compact than the Echo.



Yes, but there still are some silly People that claim the Dolly and the Echo are "just as good". Of course the truth is a bit different, they simply aren't!


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Jan 31, 2015)

The Echo and Beal (Dolmar) dealer who lend me these saws to try is impressed by the 560/562, especially by their design. The form of the crankcase is just amazing, he told me the Husky ingeneers must be really good.


----------



## nnero (Jan 31, 2015)

Ugh here we go again...

To the op, dont overlook either of these saws based on the words of someone who has never used them. Feel free to pm me specific questions and search for my 6100 thread. i am not going to get involved in a pissing match. There are many good choices in the 60cc class. You just need to find the right balance of features performance and price for yourself. Thats why the Dolmar stood out for ME.


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 31, 2015)

6100 to 562/2260 on size. I have put them side by side and compared. Even though the dolly looks big and bulky it really isn't. I'm going to put this on my list of things to do and start a thread about it in the future with pictures and a tape measure. 
The dolly front wrap Handle is 1 inch taller. Hood is the same height but the 2260 dips down under the wrap Handle giving the appearance that it is lower/smaller than it really is. they are the same length. The dolly it's roughly 1 inch wider due to an inboard clutch and the easy start. Oh yeah and brake flag is roughly the same height. 

I will gladly take that extra width if it gives me the inboard clutch and the smooth easy cleaning design of the 6100. 

Did I mention the 6100 is approaching $200 cheaper than a 562/2260 and has ten times better air filter design.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 31, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> Did I mention the 6100 is approaching $200 cheaper than a 562/2260 and has ten times better air filter design.



The dealer I picked up my 6100 from had all three and that is exactly why I picked it. 200$ can buy several parts for project saws.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> The Echo and Beal (Dolmar) who lend me these saws to try is impressed by the 560/562, especially by their design. The form of the crankcase is just amazing, *he told me the Husky ingeneers must be really good*.


They are, as they make the lighter, better handling saws, that also has the most power


----------



## M&Rtree (Jan 31, 2015)

Id like to see some pictures of the Echo and Dolmar beside each other. Lots of little details it looks like the 620p has over the 600p. Here the 6100 is $569 and 620p is $589 and 562's go for $629 and 362's $729.


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 31, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Id like to see some pictures of the Echo and Dolmar beside each other. Lots of little details it looks like the 620p has over the 600p. Here the 6100 is $569 and 620p is $589 and 562's go for $629 and 362's $729.


6100-$525 


That 620P for $589 is a deal!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 31, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


>



Sounds like the Husky is pulling much more revs


----------



## jltrent (Jan 31, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I have no brand loyalty, and just report things as I see them - and neither Stihl, Dolmar or any other brand mentioned here really are comparable to the Orange and Red Husky saws. *It is what it is, and there are no way around it!*


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 31, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


>



I can't stand saw chips in my socks


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## M&Rtree (Jan 31, 2015)

Sounds like the two saws would be dead even.


----------



## M&Rtree (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks like crap, but hardly is totally up to it. Anyway, good taste isn't represented there at all - and I have a hard time figuring out why they do it that distasteful......


----------



## M&Rtree (Jan 31, 2015)

Filters. Looks like Dolmar has it here.


----------



## cuttinties (Jan 31, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Id like to see some pictures of the Echo and Dolmar beside each other. Lots of little details it looks like the 620p has over the 600p. Here the 6100 is $569 and 620p is $589 and 562's go for $629 and 362's $729.



Buy those 562s. They sell around here for $750.


----------



## M&Rtree (Jan 31, 2015)

cuttinties said:


> Buy those 562s. They sell around here for $750.


Already have a 562xpw. Trying different saws in this class. Why because its fun and if I don't like them I'll sell them or put them out for my workers to abuse. I keep the ones I like to enjoy for myself.


----------



## cuttinties (Jan 31, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Looks like crap, but hardly is totally up to it. Anyway, good taste isn't represented there at all - and I have a hard time figuring out why they do it that distasteful......



We get it. You like Husqvarna and only Husqvarna. Bulky this, clumsy that, ugly here and sideways balance there. You don't have to fill a thread with a rebuttal every other post because you're so brand biased. Just let it go. The thread is about the 6100 and 620 not the 560xp/562xp. So give it a rest so guy's who are interested in these two saws don't have 4 pages of your brand promotion. We all appreciate useful information but I've been here 2 weeks or so and it's driving me nuts to have to read around you. People spend more time arguing with you than they do with the desired information. Let it go man


----------



## cuttinties (Jan 31, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Already have a 562xpw. Trying different saws in this class. Why because its fun and if I don't like them I'll sell them or put them out for my workers to abuse. I keep the ones I like to enjoy for myself.



I don't know the 620 looks like it would more closely compete with the 365. But I'd like to see how it runs. It looks like a nice saw and it feels decent in my hands. I just haven't run one of them. The 6100 feels like a 362 in my opinion. Performs similar to as well. Nice smooth saws they're just different. I can't really put my finger on why I didn't like it.


----------



## nnero (Jan 31, 2015)

I love how sawTROLL ignores what people who have actually used the saws in question have to say. I think the 562 is butt ugly. So what? It has nothing to do with how it operates. He has added nothing of value to this thread.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 31, 2015)

nnero said:


> I love how sawTROLL ignores what people who have actually used the saws in question have to say. I think the 562 is butt ugly. So what? It has nothing to do with how it operates. He has added nothing of value to this thread.


He has his opinion you have yours. He has lots of information.


----------



## nnero (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## nnero (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm not downplaying the amount of information and knowledge he has. It's impressive. His responses in this thread do not reflect that however and there are more constructive ways to state ones opinion.


----------



## M&Rtree (Jan 31, 2015)

I like his input. Sometimes its funny. Lots of time its just plain the facts. I'm going to like whatever I want at the end of the day, as will he.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2015)

cuttinties said:


> We get it. You like Husqvarna and only Husqvarna. *Bulky this, clumsy that, ugly here and sideways balance there*. ....



Those things actually are important, and the main reason I mostly prefere Husky saws.

If you want to sacrifice handling, power to weight etc for a lower price, it is totally up to you.


----------



## cuttinties (Jan 31, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Those things actually are important, and the main reason I mostly prefere Husky saws.
> 
> If you want to sacrifice handling, power to weight etc for a lower price, it is totally up to you.



What handles good in your mind isn't what matters. Firewood guys don't care about sideways balance. Most of them won't be cutting a fir, or pine variety. I'd rather use a 044 than a 562xp. How does that work out? It's the type of wood I cut. I could care less about sideways balance. Especially when bucking firewood. I find these "bulky" saws handle just fine when put on the log and buck up rounds.


----------



## noshow74 (Jan 31, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> 6100-$525
> 
> 
> That 620P for $589 is a deal!



Yeah local dealer has the 620p for $660. Needless to say I bought a 590. They were $400 same as everywhere else. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## noshow74 (Jan 31, 2015)

nnero said:


> I love how sawTROLL ignores what people who have actually used the saws in question have to say. I think the 562 is butt ugly. So what? It has nothing to do with how it operates. He has added nothing of value to this thread.



Yep that is about normal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 31, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Sounds like a pest or colara question to me?


your killin' me Niko


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 31, 2015)

I like my echo cause itll stand up on its own without a kickstand.all of the newer huskys ive used rolled over in the back of the truck like they were drunk. I would even tie them down and they would still flop over to the clutch side.
Of coutse if they don't make it off the shelf that really isnt important is it?


----------



## Four Paws (Jan 31, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Filters. Looks like Dolmar has it here. View attachment 399657
> View attachment 399658



That filter on the 6100 looks outstanding and compact.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2015)

cuttinties said:


> What handles good in your mind isn't what matters. Firewood guys don't care about sideways balance. Most of them won't be cutting a fir, or pine variety. I'd rather use a 044 than a 562xp. How does that work out? It's the type of wood I cut. I could care less about sideways balance. Especially when bucking firewood. I find these "bulky" saws handle just fine when put on the log and buck up rounds.


Just blocking logs in the yard is one whing, how well the saws handle in the woods are much more important.


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 31, 2015)

The filter on the 600 is the only thing I really dont like.thats only because of the hole that mounts to the carb flange.it does suck in fine dust.I did make a silicone lip to help.looking into drilling it out and installing a rubber grommet.
If they were set up for the cs400 type filters that would be awesome.....hmmm


----------



## cuttinties (Jan 31, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Just blocking logs in the yard is one whing, how well the saws handel in the woods are much more important.



If you haven't used the saws in question your input is an opinion. With no real world knowledge none of what you said of the quality of design or handling carries anything more than a fan boy tone.


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 31, 2015)

cuttinties said:


> If you haven't used the saws in question your input is an opinion. With no real world knowledge none of what you said of the quality of design or handling carries anything more than a fan boy tone.



Yeap.


----------



## M&Rtree (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## cuttinties (Jan 31, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> View attachment 399695
> View attachment 399696



I'm a fan of the cover mounted tensioner. But I don't see that as a huge benefit. Just a personal preference.


----------



## M&Rtree (Jan 31, 2015)

One thing I dislike about my 346xp. I like cover mounted tensioners also.


----------



## quotejso2 (Jan 31, 2015)

Isn't the carb not adjustable on the dolmar. I was going to get one until I heard that on here.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 31, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> One thing I dislike about my 346xp. I like cover mounted tensioners also.



Yep I hated the 346 357 set ups. 6100 set up looks lot better then those POS ones on 346 etc though. IMO

Liked the JJ fix. Should have been that way from factory. JMO.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 31, 2015)

quotejso2 said:


> Isn't the carb not adjustable on the dolmar. I was going to get one until I heard that on here.



Fully adjustable.


----------



## rburg (Jan 31, 2015)

I think the carb takes a special tool to adjust it.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 31, 2015)

rburg said:


> I think the carb takes a special tool to adjust it.



I ask about this in a thread elsewhere yesterday. DD for H


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 31, 2015)

quotejso2 said:


> Isn't the carb not adjustable on the dolmar. I was going to get one until I heard that on here.





rburg said:


> I think the carb takes a special tool to adjust it.





JeremiahJohnson said:


> I ask about this in a thread elsewhere yesterday. DD for H




The 6100 carb is fully adjustable and it takes a DD. it does not come with the saw. Had proposition one.


----------



## CTYank (Jan 31, 2015)

At an Oct. GTG I had the pleasure of swapping saws for comparison, my Dolmar 6100 & 620 Echo. We both found them very useful tools, very good A/V, torque curve and peak power. I thought the Dolmar has a bit better top-end, not from prejudice mind you.

I could recommend either without reservation. Sorry, Niko. It's good to have strong competition.


----------



## Four Paws (Jan 31, 2015)

I will add some photos to this thread.

Echo CS-620PW

Translucent tank - visible fuel level. 







Air box design...forced air induction duct (black oval) on left. Non-strato, conventional piston port with fully adjustable carb for the old-school guys. You can also see (old school) metal kill switch and separate choke lever - no confusion on which function is where. I will be honest, the choke lever is cheesey and no-frills...fuctional, but could have better fit and finish. 






Bottom of saw - easy to see oiler adjustment. Large forward AV spring, rubber isolaters in back. Doesn't feel like a limp noodle when outfit with a bar over 20"






Clutch side - the clutch cover is STOUT. The chain tensioner is really nice. Nice fitment to the saw body. Thick chip deflector. Roller chain catcher on the saw chassis.






Your basic top and side views.


----------



## cuttinties (Jan 31, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> I will add some photos to this thread.
> 
> Echo CS-620PW
> 
> ...


Looks like a well built tool


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks like Echo has really done it right with this saw....

Isn't it just a Shinny inside anyways?


----------



## cuttinties (Jan 31, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> I will add some photos to this thread.
> 
> Echo CS-620PW
> 
> ...


Forgot to ask. How does that thing oil longer bars? Will it keep up with a 24 in hardwood?


----------



## Four Paws (Jan 31, 2015)

cuttinties said:


> Looks like a well built tool


 
Yes, it does appear to be. I can say that Japanese products are extremely reliable and functional. You won't find stripped threads in the magnesium, components that don't function properly, etc. I think for a firewood cutter, this would be a one-saw-wonder. Has some very desirable features, and beats Stihl and Husqvarna on price point AND warranty.



Duke Thieroff said:


> Looks like Echo has really done it right with this saw....
> 
> Isn't it just a Shinny inside anyways?


 
I don't know the specifics of the merger between Echo and Shindaiwa to form Yamabiko Corporation. I don't know if, or how, the design teams were merged. Echo and Shindaiwa are now 'brands' of the parent company. Just like Poula-red-max-varna has been, or is, at present. I have heard that Shindaiwa saws may return to the US market in 2015. I do not know if the pre-merger Shindaiwa designed production saws like the 757, 577, 490, etc. will be back, or if they are releasing new models, or just red Echo saws? I do know any Echo dealer can get you Shindaiwa parts.


----------



## M&Rtree (Jan 31, 2015)

I've never noticed the fuel tank until now. Nice saws. Its seems they both have their advantages. Dolmars filter looks better, has a primer blub, a touch smaller I'm getting. Echo has a metal clutch cover with felling spike,translucent fuel tank and easy to work on.


----------



## Four Paws (Jan 31, 2015)

cuttinties said:


> To me they're easier to get
> 
> Forgot to ask. How does that thing oil longer bars? Will it keep up with a 24 in hardwood?


 
No idea. Echo specs it out from 16"-27". All my Shindaiwa saws have Mikuni oil pumps and oil like Exxon Valdez. If this saw follows suit, I would say certainly.


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 31, 2015)

Checked the cs 600 against a cs4400 filter,intake today.the filter will fit underneath the 600 cover but adapting may be a problem.i will still check out the other models like the 400 and 6700 and see if i can adapt the round filter to the 590-620.somthing has to be possible.


----------



## M&Rtree (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 31, 2015)

not sure about the 620, but the 600 will oil a 24" bar and then some! best price i have found on the 620pw is 690.00 around here, dolmar 6100 is 525.00 cash and carry. wish i could find a good deal on a 620, i would love to see how much better it runs than the 600. echo is definately proud $$$$ of the 620pw, it is priced well into 362c territory!


----------



## nmurph (Jan 31, 2015)

My take on the 590/600/620 is that that feel very plasticky. I've never run, but I have fondled them many times and I just can't get past that _fact. _I think Echo has made big strides in the power department, and they may be very durable, but they lack the feel I like.

I've never tried a Dolmar. I have seen one in person and I think they are typically Dolmar. That is to say, well made. It did seem a little heavy but well laid out.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 1, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Yep I hated the 346 357 set ups. 6100 set up looks lot better then those POS ones on 346 etc though. IMO
> 
> Liked the JJ fix. Should have been that way from factory. JMO.



I don't agree - but it isn't a big deal anyway!


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 1, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> I will add some photos to this thread.
> 
> Echo CS-620PW
> 
> Bottom of saw - easy to see oiler adjustment. Large forward AV spring, rubber isolaters in back. Doesn't feel like a limp noodle when outfit with a bar over 20"



Breakages in the area where the handlebar attaches to the tank has been reported in the UK, but I don't know if it is a common issue.


----------



## Treespotter (Feb 1, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Compared to the 560xp, there is less power and quite a bit more weight though, specially with the Echo.



Wahahahaha, what a wonderful remark. Sawtroll. 
Do you really think someone here cares that the 560 is a couple of grams lighter? 
The only thing I care about is that my 6100 is in my hands and not as most of my mates 560's in the shop for repairs. 
I really love reading your remarks. It's like 'hearing' a broken record coming out of a cocoon instead of the real world. 

Just tell us one thing. When was the last time your Husky was broken. And don't tell us that never happened because you know that absolutely no one will believe that. 

Wolter


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 1, 2015)

Treespotter said:


> Wahahahaha, what a wonderful remark. Sawtroll.
> Do you really think someone here cares that the 560 is a couple of grams lighter?
> The only thing I care about is that my 6100 is in my hands and not as most of my mates 560's in the shop for repairs.
> I really love reading your remarks. It's like 'hearing' a broken record coming out of a cocoon instead of the real world.
> ...


Didn't happen, except a warranty issue with the 339xp - but Im sure one of them will some time.....


----------



## 7sleeper (Feb 1, 2015)

The same idiotic argumentation as usual! A fellow comes to ask about two specific models and some fellow from norway is trying


Four Paws said:


> I will add some photos to this thread.
> 
> Echo CS-620PW
> ... * I will be honest, the choke lever is cheesey and no-frills*...fuctional, but could have better fit and finish.


Nothing to worry about. Same design as has been used on generations of Husqvarna and other manufacturers saws. 

7


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 1, 2015)

ursumarian said:


> where the starter and I take poland romania 5200 are can help me please please please help May I have no money to buy another chainsaw Sami and I want to fix it helped please fever mi yahoo [email protected]


Brush Ape?


----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 1, 2015)

Fact of the matter is I love my 562 and have only had the starter prongs break in 3 years of daily use. Doesn't change the fact of me wanting to try new and different saw design's. I will always ask about certain models on this site. That's what this site is here for. Especially comparing cheaper models and the expensive models.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 1, 2015)

we have run two 600-p saws, 20" and 24". they are going on 3 yrs. old now, and have cut a ton of wood. we have not even put so much as a spark plug in either one. they always start on the second pull, cut and run exc. i do agree on the "plasticy feel" though, duribility-reliability have been second to none. the 6100 looks very well made, and for the price one could not go wrong. as for Troll, thats what the ignore button is for. he spout the same banter here, and the other dozens of sites he frequents. it is quite doubtful that any person who spends that much time being a husky fan-boy on the web, has much trigger time on any saw . as for husky saws, we all know they are light and fast. but the simple fact is if a saw will not start and run reliably all the time, then what good is it to a pro or a weekend worrior????


----------



## Four Paws (Feb 1, 2015)

The muffler on this saw is SOLID. It is substantial when held in your hand. Under normal use I would suspect it would never dent and crack. It is furnace brazed. There is an internal baffle which holds the outlet pipe in place. The exhaust gas flows out the exhaust port into the rear 'chamber' of the muffler and through the baffle which is perforated with holes approximately 3/8" diameter. Once in the forward chamber, the escape route is up the large diameter tube which feeds from the bottom. The area under the deflector is depressed (concave) and large. The deflector it self is two deflectors in one...the lower deflector is short and forces the exhaust to the back and against the top deflector which ultimately allows the gas to exhaust. This muffler could be easily modded. The deflector itself can be separated and the lower deflector used to cover a second port on the clutch side of the muffler. Pretty handy to have the necessary parts to mod your muffler included as part of OEM equipment.

















Looking inside - the best I could do on the picture.






The exhaust port on this saw is a thing of beauty.


----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 1, 2015)

I've heard the 6100 doesn't gain with a muffler mod. Looks as the 620 has lots to gain.


----------



## Four Paws (Feb 1, 2015)

Any 6100 Dolmar owners willing to add pictures - close ups or details?


----------



## 7sleeper (Feb 1, 2015)

If you want pics of a 6100 check out this thread. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/mastermind-meets-the-dolmar-ps-6100.253902/

All questions should be answered. 

7


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 1, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Looks like Echo has really done it right with this saw....
> 
> Isn't it just a Shinny inside anyways?



It is, as far as I know - but power to weight still isn't first rate, and signs of less than stallar quality remains - at least with the plastic.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 1, 2015)

Niko...........

This Echo is a fine saw........it's not like the ones that were made when you were in your 80s. In these last 30 years they have really come a long ways.


----------



## riley1056 (Feb 1, 2015)

All this hype about the 562 is crazy. Yea it's a great saw I have one and also have a 359 with a muffler mod among a few others but imo for the average user I don't believe they would see a huge difference between the two. I haven't timed them but I would say their within a sec of each other both wear 20".bars. As far as the echo goes I would definitely consider one if I needed another 60cc saw. I've been eyeing the 590 for a awhile I can get a new one for sub $300 husky can't beat that with a stick and I love husky.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 2, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> It is, as far as I know - but power to weight still isn't first rate, and signs of less than stallar quality remains - at least with the plastic.



Huh?

Be honest Niko, if the 620P made 10hp and weighed 10lbs, would you would still hate it?


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 2, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> The exhaust port on this saw is a thing of beauty.



Yes it is. Id hate to grind on it.....




















But I would.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 2, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Huh?
> 
> Be honest Niko, if the 620P made 10hp and weighed 10lbs, would you would still hate it?


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 2, 2015)

The fit,finish and plasticky feel of the 590/600/620 is pretty much the same as my tanaka equipment all the way down to the orange color.so far the performance is too.may just be a japanese thing i don't know.


----------



## BugaBoots (Feb 2, 2015)

Hopefully this summer i can get to a few of the GTGs and see how my 6100 does against an echo, if someone has one there. If so i will post some direct comparisons to them and pictures to match. If nothing comes of it maby ill just have to buy another saw, lol.


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 2, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> View attachment 399787


Thats jonsered type sexy.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 2, 2015)

Stock the 562xp didnt impress me at all (maybe the one I ran was just a TURD  ). Maybe a 6100 590-620 will. Someday I hope to try them both out. 

A 6100H sounds really sweet. So does echo have heated handles for the northern areas?


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 2, 2015)

No heated handles that i'm aware of.


----------



## fordf150 (Feb 2, 2015)

ok guys. I was out of 590's and 620's so I put in my spring order today. Should have it in a week or so and I will get a comparison thread up and running on a 590, 620PW(sorry I dont stock the 620P), 6100, 2258. My scale isnt a certified postal scale but comparing all these models on the same scale will at least make it valid weights for this test. I could add in a 6100W and 6400, 6400W if I have the time and there is interest in them too.


----------



## goosegunner (Feb 2, 2015)

I would like to see the comparison, especially the 6100 and the 2258 or 2260. Everyone knows the 6400 is heaver but it would be great to see a cutoff with the other 60cc saws.

Gg


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 2, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Stock the 562xp didnt impress me at all (maybe the one I ran was just a TURD



I've not been impressed with them either, other than their smoothness. Stock for stock, they don't want nothing to do with a MS361....

Now the 550xp I ran a few weeks ago that randy built....that's a fun little saw.


----------



## echoshawn (Feb 2, 2015)

This thread made me chuckle... Glad to see more people arguing with Niko about Echos.. and glad (somewhat) to see that the site is still the same in that way.. All I have to do is search "echo" and almost every thread will involve Niko bashing on them in some way.
3 full seasons of firewood cutting and my 600P hasn't missed a beat..
Once uncle sam gets me my refund I'm getting the 620PW. Local dealer has one equipped with a 24" for $659.

I think I paid right about the same for the 600 at the time. It is the 2nd generation one with the aluminum handle.

That being said, I'm not brand blind...

I have 3 huskys now that will be ready to cut by late spring.

Plus the various old mag poulans wearing different colors.

Can't wait to see the comparison by fordf150 on weights, etc.

ETA: Much as I butt heads with Niko, If I ever had the chance to meet him, I'd shake his hand and buy him a beer..


----------



## fordf150 (Feb 2, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> I've not been impressed with them either, other than their smoothness. Stock for stock, they don't want nothing to do with a MS361....
> 
> Now the 550xp I ran a few weeks ago that randy built....that's a fun little saw.



i was impressed with the 2260 i had for awhile....power wise anyway. starting issues(4 or 5 pulls to start it if you shut it off and came back to it a couple minutes later), useless bucking spikes, and it seemed very smooth while i ran it but after i was done my hands started the tingling thing. i dont get that with my 6100. so to me the 6100 is a smoother saw.


----------



## riley1056 (Feb 2, 2015)

To be honest I believe the 359 with the mm is the stronger of the 2 my 562 is completely stk we use these 2 the most out of the saws we have a 385xp, 576xp a homelite c72 and the 359 and 562. I prefer the 359 my partner always runs the 562. The 359 turned into a completely different saw when I drilled the muffler out to about 70% of the exhaust port. If it were a race and I were betting my money would be on the 359. I like the looks of the echo and the dolmar.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 2, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> I've not been impressed with them either, other than their smoothness. Stock for stock, they don't want nothing to do with a MS361....




I think we have just become spoiled by good running saws. My stock 361 (was muffler modded and broke in) I had IMO would have ate the 562 I ran. I know all that mm and broke in means alot. Just saying though.


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 2, 2015)

echoshawn said:


> This thread made me chuckle... Glad to see more people arguing with Niko about Echos.. and glad (somewhat) to see that the site is still the same in that way.. All I have to do is search "echo" and almost every thread will involve Niko bashing on them in some way.
> 3 full seasons of firewood cutting and my 600P hasn't missed a beat..
> Once uncle sam gets me my refund I'm getting the 620PW. Local dealer has one equipped with a 24" for $659.
> 
> ...


Yeah me too i was getting tired.of course i would buy him a beer too as long as he didn't have a problem with Echigo Stout


----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 2, 2015)

Played with a 620p and 6100 today. Even brought one of my workers.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 2, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I think we have just become spoiled by good running saws. My stock 361 (was muffler modded and broke in) I had IMO would have ate the 562 I ran. I know all that mm and broke in means alot. Just saying though.



To me, stock means a muffler mod though. I won the stock saw class with it at the missouri gtg. IIRC, there were some 562's in that mix....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Feb 2, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> To me, stock means a muffler mod though. I won the stock saw class with it at the missouri gtg. IIRC, there were some 562's in that mix....


You cheated I saw it.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 2, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You cheated I saw it.



Yea. Your right. I brought a gun to a knife fight!! Hahahaha


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Feb 2, 2015)

No I left the 6100 in the truck. I haven't mastered the art of racing . You guys are to serious.


----------



## BugaBoots (Feb 2, 2015)

If you could having the 6100w in the comparison would be great.


----------



## Tim Carroll (Feb 2, 2015)

echoshawn said:


> This thread made me chuckle... Glad to see more people arguing with Niko about Echos.. and glad (somewhat) to see that the site is still the same in that way.. All I have to do is search "echo" and almost every thread will involve Niko bashing on them in some way.
> 3 full seasons of firewood cutting and my 600P hasn't missed a beat..
> Once uncle sam gets me my refund I'm getting the 620PW. Local dealer has one equipped with a 24" for $659.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, it's good to see that Niko never changes, he hasn't mellowed any with age but he makes me laugh. I have not ran one of the new Echos but I have handled a few and they seem like decent saws. In the real word I'm not sure if a mag clutch cover holds up any better than a plastic one if you drop a tree on it. I guess I wouldn't be afraid to own one if the price was right.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 2, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> No I left the 6100 in the truck. I haven't mastered the art of racing . You guys are to serious.



Lol. 

Better be practicing with that thing for this September....

I'm pretty sure we're moving the date up to the third weekend in September instead of the 4th, so the guys that were going to the Ft. Scott thing can still come.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Feb 2, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Lol.
> 
> Better be practicing with that thing for this September....
> 
> I'm pretty sure we're moving the date up to the third weekend in September instead of the 4th, so the guys that were going to the Ft. Scott thing can still come.



Heck by then the saw won't be the same.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> No I left the 6100 in the truck. I haven't mastered the art of racing . *You guys are to serious.*



They are ain't they?

I go find some pie when they start that crap.


----------



## BugaBoots (Feb 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> They are ain't they?
> 
> I go find some pie when they start that crap.


Mmmmm....PIE


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 3, 2015)

I know I've said it before, I'm not really a 60cc guy. To me all the hyped up 60cc saws lacked the power band I wanted. This includes the 562xp, ms361. In fact the few exceptions, 6400, 359, ms362 and my CS590 run really strong. My MS362 felt pretty good, better than the 562 IMHO. But what do I know, they're all overweight useless POS.


----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 3, 2015)

To me Dolmar 6400's belong with Husky 365's, Jonsered 670's, Echo 680 and so on, whole other class of 64cc plus saws. Imo


----------



## CTYank (Feb 3, 2015)

nmurph said:


> My take on the 590/600/620 is that that feel very plasticky. I've never run, but I have fondled them many times and I just can't get past that _fact. _I think Echo has made big strides in the power department, and they may be very durable, but they lack the feel I like.
> 
> *I've never tried a Dolmar*. I have seen one in person and I think they are typically Dolmar. That is to say, well made. It did seem a little heavy but well laid out.



Try one (PS-6100) some time. You'll like it. Hearing good things about it, I picked one up at 166's GTG last April. Brand-new and adjusted quite rich on the top-end it was like a shaped-charge through knotty black locust. After maybe 12-15 hrs, it's still amazing, now that it 2-strokes cleanly under load. (H about 1 turn in.) The A/V is so good, you might think it has an electric motor. Cuts a LOT of wood on a 27 oz tank.

I run mine regularly with a (nominal) 24" bar. It devours oak/shagbark with that. Was tempted to go for a 28", but thought that would be pushing things for chain-oiling, so a 576XP awaits, with a 28".

Not a hiccup out of it yet. Did I fail to mention that its clutch cover is simply impossible to clog when noodling? Who gives owl crap that it's plastic vs metal die-casting?

After maybe a half-dozen tanks, I checked the compression: 225 psi, with a known-accurate gauge. That's probably one of their "speed-secrets" and partly why you'd better eat your Wheaties before cold-cranking it when temps are teens or below. (I'm hoping to get a better grip on that.)


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

The only 60cc saw that ain't overweight for it's class?

262XP. 

Good Day Sirs.


----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 3, 2015)

262xp legend of the woods!


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 3, 2015)

I've searched for which Husky mount bar will work on the 600.Which one is? Can't find anything through all of the Echo Threads.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

The same one that fits a 372.


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh ok large mount D009 instead of k095.Thank ya Randy I think I'm set then.Got to get rid of the 70dl setup.I'll just use that bar and chain on the Mac 700.


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> The only 60cc saw that ain't overweight for it's class?
> 
> 262XP.
> 
> Good Day Sirs.


The G621 is lighter.


----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 3, 2015)

Redmax 621? I have one and can weight the two.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> The G621 is lighter.



Very cool. 

I've found huge gains in some Redmax saws.


----------



## Four Paws (Feb 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Very cool.
> 
> I've found huge gains in some Redmax saws.


Me too!

The 621 comes alive. It's an open transfer saw, too!


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 3, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Redmax 621? I have one and can weight the two.


Cool! I don't have a real one, only a clone - I got 12.4lb on the shipping scale at work.


----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 3, 2015)

I'll see if I can find a decent scale. Nicely built saw. Been in our fleet for 10 plus years.


----------



## 7sleeper (Feb 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> The only 60cc saw that ain't overweight for it's class?
> 
> 262XP.
> 
> Good Day Sirs.


Haven't held a Oleo Mac / Efco 962/162 in your hands yet! 

7


----------



## albert (Feb 3, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> The G621 is lighter.


So is the 036


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

You guys stop confusing me with facts.


----------



## nmurph (Feb 3, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Haven't held a Oleo Mac / Efco 962/162 in your hands yet!
> 
> 7



The 156 is a 13lbs saw.


----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 4, 2015)

2260 is under 13 correct? How about a 365 or 3750? I believe the 365 is lighter.


----------



## weedkilla (Feb 4, 2015)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-unofficial-chainsaw-weight-thread.179406/


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow the large mount husky bars work great with the 8 pin sprockets. Like it much much better than the d176 oregon.thanks guys.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 6, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> 2260 is under 13 correct? How about a 365 or 3750? I believe the 365 is lighter.



365PP 3500 lighter then 380 3750. Only thing 365 3500 smaller carb and intake. I like the 3500 365 saw due to the weight. Beats them all for 60cc weight.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 6, 2015)

hmmmm thinking in my we mind 365 3500 under 12lbs PHO.  Then again it could be the alky making me think that.


----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 6, 2015)

I need to weight my 365 as its pretty clean right now. Planned on weighing all my 60cc saws but my scale battery died and i haven't bought batteries yet.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 6, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> I need to weight my 365 as its pretty clean right now. Planned on weighing all my 60cc saws but my scale battery died and i haven't bought batteries yet.


----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 6, 2015)

Chain brake on that 365 pro?


----------



## CoreyB (Sep 23, 2015)

I so want to try both of these saws. Anybody willing to send me a 620 and 6100 to try for a few days.


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 23, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> I so want to try both of these saws. Anybody willing to send me a 620 and 6100 to try for a few days.


Nate Fordf150 will sell you both to try out.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 23, 2015)

Nate gets all my online business.


----------



## fordf150 (Sep 23, 2015)

If you take the price difference out of the equation it would be a pretty hard decision for me now that i have some time on a 620.


----------



## Franny K (Sep 23, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> If you take the price difference out of the equation it would be a pretty hard decision for me now that i have some time on a 620.


Correct me if I am wrong.
Dolmar 6100 has inboard clutch with small spline
Echo 620 has outboard clutch with large spline. No small spline available.
You do not really have much of a preference in the 60cc class?


----------



## Franny K (Sep 23, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Nate gets all my online business.


You are special, last I looked his site won't ship chainsaws and another Dolmar place is likewise or really spooky about it. Perhaps there is some cc limit as one major on line source stops around the 421.


----------



## fordf150 (Sep 23, 2015)

They are both inboard clutches...which happens to be my preference.


----------



## fordf150 (Sep 23, 2015)

Franny K said:


> You are special, last I looked his site won't ship chainsaws and another Dolmar place is likewise or really spooky about it. Perhaps there is some cc limit as one major on line source stops around the 421.


Shipping Dolmar saws is forbidden. Contract says we can ship everything except the chainsaws and anyone who openly ships saws(equipatron to name just one of many) is in jeopardy of losing their dolmar dealership.


----------



## fordf150 (Sep 23, 2015)

guess i really didnt answer the 60cc preference. I have owned or ran extensively a 036, 361, 362(mtronic and carb), 6400, 6100(stock and mastermind ported), 2260, 590, 620PW(this is just the 60cc class saws). only 2 saws i have ran that i cant live without...421/7900. everything else is just a toy to play with and run till i get bored with it. Maybe the 620 is the one 60cc saw that will hang around and never leave....cant say for sure because i havent put that much time on it yet.


----------



## CoreyB (Sep 23, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> Nate Fordf150 will sell you both to try out.



If I could afford both I would probably end up with 4 or 5 new saws. Lol



fordf150 said:


> guess i really didnt answer the 60cc preference. I have owned or ran extensively a 036, 361, 362(mtronic and carb), 6400, 6100(stock and mastermind ported), 2260, 590, 620PW(this is just the 60cc class saws). only 2 saws i have ran that i cant live without...421/7900. everything else is just a toy to play with and run till i get bored with it. Maybe the 620 is the one 60cc saw that will hang around and never leave....cant say for sure because i havent put that much time on it yet.


Nate you are such a tease lol.


----------



## CoreyB (Sep 23, 2015)

I keep seeing that 421 pop up. I just have to take a deep breath and say "I don't need that saw. I already have a really good small saw. You don't want to end up like all the guys on AS. There is no cure for CAD."


----------



## fordf150 (Sep 23, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> I keep seeing that 421 pop up. I just have to take a deep breath and say "I don't need that saw. I already have a really good small saw. You don't want to end up like all the guys on AS. There is no cure for CAD."


421 is one of those saws....its heavy for 40cc but is built like a tank, almost starts itself, runs with allot of 50cc saws. I cant say i have found a single person that regrets buying one


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 23, 2015)

I love my 421


----------



## CoreyB (Sep 23, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> I love my 421


You are not helping! I think you are trying to infect me with CAD.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 23, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Chain brake on that 365 pro?



Yes they are out there with chain brake and some came with them. Also you can just put a 330 chain brake cover on one that dont.

Just remove the handguard on the ones without and put the 330 brake cover on.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 23, 2015)

Franny K said:


> You are special, last I looked his site won't ship chainsaws and another Dolmar place is likewise or really spooky about it. Perhaps there is some cc limit as one major on line source stops around the 421.


I didn't buy my 421 from Nate, i bought it before he was a sponsor here. I have bought other stuff from him though


----------



## noshow74 (Sep 23, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> 421 is one of those saws....its heavy for 40cc but is built like a tank, almost starts itself, runs with allot of 50cc saws. I cant say i have found a single person that regrets buying one


I want to try a 421. I have a 550xp so I end up comparing small saws to it. I know it's not going to hang with that saw. Makes it hard to pull the trigger. I might break down at tax time and grab one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## CoreyB (Sep 23, 2015)

Anybody know what the bar and chain specs are on both of these. .325? 3/8? .63 , .050? Wondering if I already have some stihl chains that will work for either one


----------



## fordf150 (Sep 23, 2015)

6100 is 3/8 .050 72DL for 20". 620 is 3/8 .050 70DL for factory bar but have the adapters to put a stihl bar on which is 72DL.


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 23, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> If you take the price difference out of the equation it would be a pretty hard decision for me now that i have some time on a 620.


Nate, what is the price difference?


----------



## fordf150 (Sep 23, 2015)

$100 cheaper for the Dolmar


----------



## CoreyB (Sep 23, 2015)

That 6100 Seems like a lot of saw for being a cost effective alternative. 
@fordf150 do you carry the outside spikes and roller chain catch?


----------



## fordf150 (Sep 24, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> That 6100 Seems like a lot of saw for being a cost effective alternative.
> @fordf150 do you carry the outside spikes and roller chain catch?


----------



## CoreyB (Oct 2, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> I have a stock 6100 coming back that is somewhat broken in. Planning on making a video of it, ported 6100, and the 620 when it gets here. I will do a better job and tie the log down and use at least similar chains on all so its a fair comparison. That video i posted is about worthless for making any comparisons with so many variables involved.


Any updates on your saw fight video. I know a few people who would really like to see it. 

Patiently waiting like a 30 year old virgin with his first piece of @$$. Lol


----------



## fordf150 (Oct 2, 2015)

I have a stock 6100. Planning on Sunday being the day but supposed to rain so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Termite (Oct 2, 2015)

I have a 6100 in my possession acquired form the trading post. It cuts good and is smooth and easy starting and excellent air filter. That is a lot of good things. However, it feels like my 365xt. I bought it for someone else who now has cancer.


----------



## BugaBoots (Nov 26, 2015)

Fordf150 were you able to make the video comparison of the 6100 and 620p?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2015)

BugaBoots said:


> Fordf150 were you able to make the video comparison of the 6100 and 620p?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes he did. I can try and find them and post them in this thread. I can't remember what thread he posted them in.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2015)

Dolmar PS-6100 round 2: 

Echo CS-620PW:


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 26, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> Dolmar PS-6100 round 2:
> 
> Echo CS-620PW:




I like that kipor that the log is sitting on.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 26, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> I like that kipor that the log is sitting on.


That thing is awesome. Looks kinda useless to most people because it's so small. That thing was a demo unit my rep dropped off. Used it so much and keep finding more uses for it that I just bought it. Just about anywhere you can walk.... That thing will go too and do it with 4 or 500 pound in the bed


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 26, 2015)

@fordf150, I really like the 6100 but have recently been looking into the amount of Chinese parts Dolmar is using in their saws. Do you have any insight on this?

I realize it is the future of chainsaw manufacturing, like Stihl's huge plant in China, but I just try real hard to avoid anything with "China" stamped on it.


----------



## weedkilla (Nov 26, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> I like that kipor that the log is sitting on.


He quoted the price and load capacity in another thread and I was surprised. I think it would be an awesome tool, wish he was local to me!


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 27, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> @fordf150, I really like the 6100 but have recently been looking into the amount of Chinese parts Dolmar is using in their saws. Do you have any insight on this?
> 
> I realize it is the future of chainsaw manufacturing, like Stihl's huge plant in China, but I just try real hard to avoid anything with "China" stamped on it.


everything uses chinese parts. never seen a percentage of content on dolmar or any other brand but cant imagine they have any more or less chinese parts than any other brand. At least they are still assembled in germany


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 27, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> everything uses chinese parts. never seen a percentage of content on dolmar or any other brand but cant imagine they have any more or less chinese parts than any other brand. At least they are still assembled in germany



I've not seen "made in China" stamped on any parts on my Echo's. Not saying they are not there...just haven't seen any yet. Everything I've seen says "made in Japan".

Assembled in Germany (or the US for that matter) doesn't hold the same meaning for me when the product is assembled with Chinese parts.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 27, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> If you take the price difference out of the equation it would be a pretty hard decision for me now that i have some time on a 620.


more time on the 620 and opinion has changed. Nice saw...really like it overall but not enough power. probably going to run it a little longer and get my money out of it but it will be heading down the road


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 27, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> more time on the 620 and opinion has changed. Nice saw...really like it overall but not enough power. probably going to run it a little longer and get my money out of it but it will be heading down the road



Makes no difference one way or the other to me...BUT, PLEASE try that saw with a MM and tune. I don't believe you will want to send it down the road.

EDIT: The fact that you've run your 620 in stock form and still have something good to say about it, amazes me. Like all Echo's, the 620's muff is stuffed up. Just getting rid of the 90* deflector plate makes a huge difference...you don't have to cut on the muff to see nice gains. The process (MM & tab delete) takes maybe 15 minutes. Turns a very good saw into a great saw.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 27, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> I like that kipor that the log is sitting on.





weedkilla said:


> He quoted the price and load capacity in another thread and I was surprised. I think it would be an awesome tool, wish he was local to me!



350 w/kohler $2794.06
500 wkohler $2885.64
600 is not available
those are the suggested list prices

Kipor is chinese company that in the usa is best known for generators. We have been selling the generators for a couple years now and dont have anything but good things to say about them. Not a top of the line unit but they are a great value. We will see what the transporter is like. I bought the 500 that was on loan to me and have really put it through its paces so far. We have goats and need to keep the barn cleaned out all winter by hand which means carrying manure a couple hundred feet out to the pile which in years past has been tough to drag a wheel barrow out through the mud and snow. Hopefully this year will be different with the addition of the Transporter.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 27, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Makes no difference one way or the other to me...BUT, PLEASE try that saw with a MM and tune. I don't believe you will want to send it down the road.


I'm not touching it....I am only going to use it for another couple weeks. As soon as the weather turns cold all the saws will be put away except my H models. Doesnt make sense to modify and void a warranty for 2 weeks worth of use


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 27, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Makes no difference one way or the other to me...BUT, PLEASE try that saw with a MM and tune. I don't believe you will want to send it down the road.
> 
> EDIT: The fact that you've run your 620 in stock form and still have something good to say about it, amazes me. Like all Echo's, the 620's muff is stuffed up. Just getting rid of the 90* deflector plate makes a huge difference...you don't have to cut on the muff to see nice gains. The process (MM & tab delete) takes maybe 15 minutes. Turns a very good saw into a great saw.


You never give up... Ridiculous.


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 27, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> You never give up... Ridiculous.



Hey man, this isn't Socialist France. Opinions and input are still allowed even if you don't agree with it. Sorry...not sorry.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 27, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Hey man, this isn't Socialist France. Opinions and input are still allowed even if you don't agree with it. Sorry...not sorry.



Blah blah blah...

I'm from France-> I'm obviously socialist-> Echo 620 is the best saw ever made. I love your logic, kid 

Just to teach you something...opinions are one thing, facts are another thing.

Echo 620 is the awesomest saw, way better than any 60cc saw= YOUR (ridiculous) opinion.
Echo 620 is the same weight than a 15 Y.O. Husky 372xp and it's 10cc less= Proved fact (not just my opinion)


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 27, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> I love your logic, kid Just to teach you something...opinions are one thing, facts are another thing. Echo 620 is the same weight than a 15 Y.O. Husky 372xp and it's 10cc less= Proved fact (not just my opinion)



Just to teach you something, kid, my cousin has a 372xp. A MM'd and tab deleted 620p will out cut his 372...and it's lighter.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 27, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Just to teach you something, kid, my cousin has a 372xp. A MM'd and tab deleted 620p will out cut his 372...and it's lighter.



And I'll probably find a cousin with a Wildthing who will outcut a 661 every day with a "42 bar. Keep dreaming 

http://www.echo-tools.co.uk/index.php?id=248

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/chainsaws/372-xp/965968308/


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 27, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> And I'll probably find a cousin with a Wildthing who will outcut a 661 every day with a "42 bar. Keep dreaming
> 
> http://www.echo-tools.co.uk/index.php?id=248
> 
> http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/chainsaws/372-xp/965968308/



I REALLY like my cousins 372xp. In fact, recently, I made an offer on one that an AS member was selling (he didn't take my offer).

Like SawTurd, you pay too much attention to what's on paper. Husky lists the 372xp at 13.9 lbs. But this is real world:



Also, do you cut with a dry machine? No fuel or oil?

620p:
fuel: 21.8 oz.
oil: 10.1 oz.

372xp:
fuel: 26.03 oz.
oil: 13.53 oz.

Fueled and oiled up, ready to cut, with the same b&c the 372xp will weigh 14.5 oz. more. So, no, they don't weigh the same in the real world.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 27, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> I REALLY like my cousins 372xp. In fact, recently, I made an offer on one that an AS member was selling (he didn't take my offer).
> 
> Like like SawTurd, you pay too much attention to what's on paper. Husky lists the 372xp at 13.9 lbs. But this is real world:
> View attachment 464480
> ...



Of course, your numbers are right, any others are wrong. But I'm sure in your real world, this Echo is awesome. And there are unicorns and flying elephants.

More seriously, Echo did a great job with this saw. Imagine, a 60cc saw who's a hair lighter than a 20 year old 70cc design. Impressive!


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 27, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> Of course, your numbers are right, any others are wrong. But I'm sure in your real world, this Echo is awesome. And there are unicorns and flying elephants.



You: *"Echo 620 is the same weight than a 15 Y.O. Husky 372xp and it's 10cc less= Proved fact (not just my opinion)"*

Always gets a little dicey when we talk facts, doesn't it.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 27, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> You: *"Echo 620 is the same weight than a 15 Y.O. Husky 372xp and it's 10cc less= Proved fact (not just my opinion)"*
> 
> Always gets a little dicey when we talk facts, doesn't it.



Yeah, I know you hate facts. That's so sad...


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 27, 2015)

I wish everyone would just send me every saw they argue over. I would be very happy


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 27, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> I wish everyone would just send me every saw they argue over. I would be very happy


me too!

I dont see the point in arguing over it. Here are the facts...6100 $575 list but can be bought all day long for $550 or less. 620 is $649 list and can be bought all day from most decent dealers for $600-625. 6100 is 20% faster by my stop watch and costs at least $50 less. I can send you out the door with a 2260 for list price of the echo. I like the 620....honestly i like the 3/4 wrap more than anything but when cash has to exchange hands i am not buying the echo after running this one for the last month or 2. modifying a saw jsut to get it in the same ballpark as the others is not acceptable on a "pro" level saw. I dont want to hear about a mm and tune....AS users are .0002% of chainsaw users and 99% of average users dont want there saw messed with other than standard repairs. Based on out of the box performance the 620 should be a $500 saw with the wrap version coming in at $560 or so but thats not the case so here we are. Anyone interested in a 620PW with a bar adapter and a total super 20" bar. give or take 10 tanks thru it.


----------



## BGE541 (Nov 27, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> me too!
> 
> I dont see the point in arguing over it. Here are the facts...6100 $575 list but can be bought all day long for $550 or less. 620 is $649 list and can be bought all day from most decent dealers for $600-625. 6100 is 20% faster by my stop watch and costs at least $50 less. I can send you out the door with a 2260 for list price of the echo. I like the 620....honestly i like the 3/4 wrap more than anything but when cash has to exchange hands i am not buying the echo after running this one for the last month or 2. modifying a saw jsut to get it in the same ballpark as the others is not acceptable on a "pro" level saw. I dont want to hear about a mm and tune....AS users are .0002% of chainsaw users and 99% of average users dont want there saw messed with other than standard repairs. Based on out of the box performance the 620 should be a $500 saw with the wrap version coming in at $560 or so but thats not the case so here we are. Anyone interested in a 620PW with a bar adapter and a total super 20" bar. give or take 10 tanks thru it.



Please PM me the # you have in your mind... I mean we have determined they aren't worth a frogs tits so I may take it


----------



## 166 (Nov 27, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> @fordf150, I really like the 6100 but have recently been looking into the amount of Chinese parts Dolmar is using in their saws. Do you have any insight on this?
> 
> I realize it is the future of chainsaw manufacturing, like Stihl's huge plant in China, but I just try real hard to avoid anything with "China" stamped on it.



The only thing that says china is the carburetor/intake which is from Zama. A very large percentage of saws today run Zama carbs which is owned by Stihl since 2008.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 27, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> everything uses chinese parts. never seen a percentage of content on dolmar or any other brand but cant imagine they have any more or less chinese parts than any other brand. At least they are still assembled in germany


For awhile some Dolmar lower end models like the 510 were made in China, and ps32 & ps35 are currently made in China.

Obviously we have a few Echo lover's and bashers here, that's cool. But fact this debate even exists says a lot about the Echo. Sure it weighs a little more, but it's less complex, easier to work on, and IMHO will be more reliable than the Stihl, Husky or Dolmar counterparts.

Now open up the muffler f150 and let her run, nobody cares about a worthless warranty, not that a mm would void that warranty anyway


----------



## BGE541 (Nov 27, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> Of course, your numbers are right, any others are wrong. But I'm sure in your real world, this Echo is awesome. And there are unicorns and flying elephants.
> 
> More seriously, Echo did a great job with this saw. Imagine, a 60cc saw who's a hair lighter than a 20 year old 70cc design. Impressive!



In all honesty he did post #'s... I really like both but my ported 371 is WAY more fun to buck with, gotta love ported saws...

Oh and you may be extra surprised to know today I picked up a sweet 3/4 wrap 440...


----------



## 166 (Nov 27, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> For awhile some Dolmar lower end models like the 510 were made in China, and ps32 & ps35 are currently made in China.
> 
> Obviously we have a few Echo lover's and bashers here, that's cool. But fact this debate even exists says a lot about the Echo. Sure it weighs a little more, but it's less complex, easier to work on, and IMHO will be more reliable than the Stihl, Husky or Dolmar counterparts.
> 
> Now open up the muffler f150 and let her run, nobody cares about a worthless warranty, not that a mm would void that warranty anyway



Right now the only chainsaw coming out of there is the PS-32. The PS-35 has always come out of Germany and the PS-510 has switched back to Germany as well.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 27, 2015)

166 said:


> Right now the only chainsaw coming out of there is the PS-32. The PS-35 has always come out of Germany and the PS-510 has switched back to Germany as well.


The 35 I looked at said made in China. I know the went back and forth with the 510 a few years ago.


----------



## Yoopermike (Nov 27, 2015)

I will take the 6100 of people don't want it  My other Dolmars could use another playmate. ( 6400,6100,5100,420,421,116si)
I mean if its such a POS, why not adopt it out to someone who will love it for the "POS" that it is and everyone will be happy?


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 27, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> me too!
> 
> I dont see the point in arguing over it. Here are the facts...6100 $575 list but can be bought all day long for $550 or less. 620 is $649 list and can be bought all day from most decent dealers for $600-625. 6100 is 20% faster by my stop watch and costs at least $50 less. I can send you out the door with a 2260 for list price of the echo. I like the 620....honestly i like the 3/4 wrap more than anything but when cash has to exchange hands i am not buying the echo after running this one for the last month or 2. modifying a saw jsut to get it in the same ballpark as the others is not acceptable on a "pro" level saw. I dont want to hear about a mm and tune....AS users are .0002% of chainsaw users and 99% of average users dont want there saw messed with other than standard repairs. Based on out of the box performance the 620 should be a $500 saw with the wrap version coming in at $560 or so but thats not the case so here we are. Anyone interested in a 620PW with a bar adapter and a total super 20" bar. give or take 10 tanks thru it.



I am interested.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## BGE541 (Nov 27, 2015)

Please gove Corey forst dibs...


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 27, 2015)

BGE541 said:


> Please PM me the # you have in your mind... I mean we have determined they aren't worth a frogs tits so I may take it





CoreyB said:


> I am interested.





BGE541 said:


> Please gove Corey forst dibs...




couple more weeks.....or if snow starts flying sooner. going to continue running till weather turns and the H models come out. I will keep this thread updated when i decide to off it. @BugaBoots and @CoreyB will get first shots at it. 

No clue what i am going to replace the 620 with. already had a 2260/6100/6400/590. not interested in carrying a 2166 around for my 20" saw and a 362 doesnt interest me....i get to run them enough already to know i dont like them


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 27, 2015)

The real point is that neither the PS-6100 or the P-620 is anywhere close to the top of the 60cc class - that's just the way it is, nothing to discuss!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm glad my 2260 stays neutral here[emoji1]


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 27, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> I'm glad my 2260 stays neutral here[emoji1]


I would own a 2260 long before I would ever pick up a husqvarna 560 or 562xp


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 27, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> The real point is that neither the PS-6100 or the P-620 is anywhere close to the top of the 60cc class - that's just the way it is, nothing to discuss!



You bore me.


----------



## Yoopermike (Nov 27, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> The real point is that neither the PS-6100 or the P-620 is anywhere close to the top of the 60cc class - that's just the way it is, nothing to discuss!



Not to play the devils advocate here but, this thread is for comparing the dolmar 6100 to the echo 620p. It has nothing to do with best in class 60cc or a husqvarna for that matter.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 27, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> SawTurd's been hitting the homemade hooch again...crap will make him go blind. However will he continue to read all those HP ratings?
> 
> BTW: Everyone except SawTurd and Haddick know they are BOTH great saws. I think those two might be married to each other.


You know, you can insult me an mock my country as much as you want, this wouldn't change facts [emoji1]. You are the only Echo fan who act like this. This behavior jus show how childish you are.


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 27, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> You know, you can insult me an mock my country as much as you want, this wouldn't change facts [emoji1]. You are the only Echo fan who act like this. This behavior jus show how childish you are.



You're too F'in funny dude. It's like taking candy from a baby.

BTW: I feel in the interest of full disclosure, I should tell you that I like Stihl and Dolmar also. I like the performance of Husky's but I just can't get over how ugly they are. The two best looking line of saws are Stihl and Echo. I understand why you are so sensitive about your beloved Husky's, but facts are facts.


----------



## BGE541 (Nov 27, 2015)

Round and round and round we go... You know whats great about Stihl, Echo, Husqvarna, Dolmar, Makita etc etc etc?

They are all different. I could give a rats backside what all the brochures, #'s, marketing or reviews say. I respect everyone here but we really do de-rail every thread with the words; Which/what/Echo/Husqvarna/saw/60cc in the title. They all have pro's and con's. If you haven't ran a saw, you probably shouldn't be ******** on it. Here is a neat rule of thumb we can go by:

-If you haven't ran a saw (ex. 562/620P) don't openly **** on it.
-If you are answering a question that wasn't asked of is far outside of the OP's "scope" of the question, it probably should be communicated via PM
-Arguing a repetitive point or thought just shy's most away from that point

I say this because I believe we have a lot of knowledge here and often times it gets trumped by someone saying "Well the specs say this" or "I've heard but never actually used..."

I think that's all that I need to say, just my thoughts and observations. Carry on...


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 27, 2015)

BGE541 said:


> Round and round and round we go... You know whats great about Stihl, Echo, Husqvarna, Dolmar, Makita etc etc etc?
> 
> They are all different. I could give a rats backside what all the brochures, #'s, marketing or reviews say. I respect everyone here but we really do de-rail every thread with the words; Which/what/Echo/Husqvarna/saw/60cc in the title. They all have pro's and con's. If you haven't ran a saw, you probably shouldn't be ******** on it. Here is a neat rule of thumb we can go by:
> 
> ...



I agree with you bud, but there's a couple of metrosexuals on here that I just like F_cking with.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 27, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> You bore me.



Ignroing specs is typical of the Echo fans, don't you understand that the EU specs are true, even in the USA?

They simply don't post them in the USA, because they are embarassing.


----------



## 166 (Nov 27, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> The 35 I looked at said made in China. I know the went back and forth with the 510 a few years ago.



Every PS-35 we sold and have in stock is German. Maybe different distributors have different batches?


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 28, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Ignroing specs is typical of the Echo fans, don't you understand that the EU specs are true, even in the USA?
> 
> They simply don't post them in the USA, because they are embarassing.



But the power specs posted are a very narrow view. There is more than just hp that contributes to working power. Torque curve, rpm, power band, gear ratios, and rotating mass are just a few. I mean by just going off of specs is worse then believing a youtube video. To many variables with to limited information. 
No saw manufacturer releases that information publicly. Does this mean they are hiding stuff or embarrassed?


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 28, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> You're too F'in funny dude. It's like taking candy from a baby.
> 
> BTW: I feel in the interest of full disclosure, I should tell you that I like Stihl and Dolmar also. I like the performance of Husky's but I just can't get over how ugly they are. The two best looking line of saws are Stihl and Echo. I understand why you are so sensitive about your beloved Husky's, but facts are facts.



yeah, right...and there's 3 different brands of saws in my sig. 11 Echo's in yours.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 28, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> But the power specs posted are a very narrow view. There is more than just hp that contributes to working power. Torque curve, rpm, power band, gear ratios, and rotating mass are just a few. I mean by just going off of specs is worse then believing a youtube video. To many variables with to limited information.
> No saw manufacturer releases that information publicly. Does this mean they are hiding stuff or embarrassed?



That's the problem.

-When specs say an Echo is weaker or more heavy than the concurrence, Echo fanboys says "specs mean nothing"
-When someone post a comparative video on YT, like me, they say the same.
-When a good respected member like Fordf150 (who sell JRed, Dolmar AND Echo! He has no dog in this fight!) say the Echo is too weak (20% slower than a 6100!!!) and heavy for a 60cc saw (and more expensive in this case), after running it for weeks, the Echo cheerleaders will disagree again.

This website is supposed to be informative, no? What should we do? Should we all agree that the 620 is the best saw ever made just because Echo's fans decided it's like this?


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes @CapitaineHaddoc this Web site is supposed to be informative and is......
just sometimes you have to wade through some excess muck.
It seems some people can not stay in partial and others have to inject their own obsession even if it is not applicable to the discussion.
I am thankful for many of the opinions and info people shared while I was searching for my saw. I guess this is where I am supposed to add that the Dolmar 6100 is the only choice because it is best. It has better fuel milage and air filtration like a real top notch and interesting 60cc saw. Yes that is a poke at the 562 extreme fan boys 
All joking aside I feel the 6100 is a good enough saw for me to spend my very hard earned limited money on.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 28, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> Yes @CapitaineHaddoc this Web site is supposed to be informative and is......
> just sometimes you have to wade through some excess muck.
> It seems some people can not stay in partial and others have to inject their own obsession even if it is not applicable to the discussion.
> I am thankful for many of the opinions and info people shared while I was searching for my saw. I guess this is where I am supposed to add that the Dolmar 6100 is the only choice because it is best. It has better fuel milage and air filtration like a real top notch and interesting 60cc saw. Yes that is a poke at the 562 extreme fan boys
> All joking aside I feel the 6100 is a good enough saw for me to spend my very hard earned limited money on.



I agree about the 6100. I have the chance to use one for a week, like I did with the 620. The 6100 is still my second choice after the 562/560/2260. But I'll choose a 6100 over a 362 any day. The 620 is my last choice.

I had the chance to use professionnaly many 60cc saws these last years, and this is my top:

Husky 562 (560 and 2260) -> Stihl MS361 -> Husky 357XP -> Dolly 6100 -> Stihl MS362CM -> Stihl MS362 -> Stihl 036 -> Echo 620 -> Echo 600.

The only "bad" saw in this list is the CS600. I hated this thing, I tried it when I used Stihl 361, and it was the worst "pro" 60cc saw I ever use.

Edit: And when when talk about money, the 6100 is the best bang for the bucks in the USA, but here, it's even better. €200 cheaper than the Husky's, €250 cheaper than the Stihl, and €300+ cheaper than the 620.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 28, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> BTW: Everyone except SawTurd and Haddick know they are BOTH great saws. I think those two might be married to each other.



Read my comment under the video. 

"Indeed, the Husky IS faster, it is a fact. It is also more compact and handy. *The Echo is also a great saw*, I was able to try it again, and it has more low-end torque that the husky. It is especially widely better than the CS 600 and CS 610. But the size difference between the 2 saws is too big for now."


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 28, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> ....Edit: And when when talk about money, the 6100 is the best bang for the bucks in the USA, but here, it's even better. €200 cheaper than the Husky's, €250 cheaper than the Stihl, and €300+ cheaper than the 620.


Similar here. 

7


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 28, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> That's the problem.
> 
> -When specs say an Echo is weaker or more heavy than the concurrence, Echo fanboys says "specs mean nothing"
> -When someone post a comparative video on YT, like me, they say the same.
> ...





I don't mind the weight of the 620, or so much the size. Overall I like the saw but after running a 6400, 2260, 6100, 361 and finally this past weekend getting into wood that buries the bar I decided it just doesn't have the power to satisfy me. I'm not putting the saw down and if you like it..... Thats fine.... It will make a good reliable saw that will make most owners very happy. Every saw has it's bad points including echo. Husky/jred-out board clutch, 6100- no outer dog, plastic clutch cover, 362-it's a stihl... Nuff said, 6400 strongest 60cc saw but also to heavy for me, 361- if you never ran anything but this saw you would love it but with every other saw I just listed being 10x smoother I sold mine and don't miss it.


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 28, 2015)

*[/QUOTE]="CapitaineHaddoc, post: 5640827, member: 116487"]Read my comment under the video.*

*"Indeed, the Husky IS faster, it is a fact. It is also more compact and handy. The Echo is also a great saw, I was able to try it again, and it has more low-end torque that the husky. It is especially widely better than the CS 600 and CS 610. But the size difference between the 2 saws is too big for now."[/QUOTE]*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just my personal opinion but I really could care less what saw is "faster". I care about what saw cuts the best. You say the 620 has "more low-end torque than the husky". I'll take your word on that. That fact is not important to everyone but it is important to me. Everyone's expectations are different.

Truth is I would love to own many Huskies but I DO NOT want an auto tune chainsaw of any flavor. I see absolutely no need for my saw to decide for me, what fuel/air mixture is best. I want control of that, based on the feedback I'm getting in the cut. And like Reed mentioned on his 562 (I think), good luck working on an auto tune problem let alone finding a dealer to work on it. It's just a direction I personally don't think we needed to go. I realize there are lots of guys out there that don't want to be bothered with picking up a screw driver and making a 5 second adjustment. It just seems ridiculous to me. Carb saws are simple, reliable, and strong. There's a lot less chance of a headache IMO.


ON A SIDE NOTE: I've been informed by staff that if I make one more offensive comment to you or SawTroll I will be in banned camp. Let me just say that my comments to you and SawTroll were in good fun and I apologize if they were offensive.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/opini...lame-but-ourselves/ar-BBnpuYc?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## BGE541 (Nov 28, 2015)

*=* I've been informed by staff that if I make one more offensive comment to you or SawTroll I will be in banned camp. Let me just say that my comments to you and SawTroll were in good fun and I apologize if they were offensive.[/QUOTE]

You are going to band camp?  OH banned camp... LMAO

Yes, I am not a fan of the AutoTune system, for someit seems near flawless, for others its a nightmare. I'll stick with carbs for now!


----------



## Barcroftb (Dec 27, 2015)

Came here to read about the 6100 vs the cs 620 and boy did this thread escalate to defcon4 quickly! Lots of hair pulling and purse swinging with about a dozen quality posts.

They're saws we all love them and they are all beautiful in their own ways. Can't we all just get along or at least agree to disagree and have a round of cold ones.


----------

